# Python no spill cleaner



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone here use one of these? Is it worth the price?

http://www.bigalspets.com/Python-Spill-Clean-Gravel-Cleaner/dp/B000255NXC


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

It's very convenient, but waste a lot of water. That's the trade-off.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes they're worth the price or you can build your own. Just buy the faucet pump (there are at least 3 different kinds) and drinking water safe hose, a gravel tube and some adapters to connect it all together.

I installed an inline water pump so after I start the siphon I turn on the pump and therefore no more wasting water.

--
Paul


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

The DIY way sounds too complicated for me. 

I'm going to buy it tonight.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

They usually go for around $20 second hand. I see at least one popping up on kijiji twice a week. If you want to save money, that's the way to go


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a used 75' one available


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul, what pump do u use?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

or place the aquarium higher than where you're going to drain the water like a toilet so you don't need a pump.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> Yes they're worth the price or you can build your own. Just buy the faucet pump (there are at least 3 different kinds) and drinking water safe hose, a gravle tube and some adapters to connect it all together.
> 
> I installed an inline water pump so after I start the siphon I turn on the pump and therefore no more wasting water.
> 
> ...


I love your inline pump idea. Any pics? Where do you get this pump & Model# is ?

I have a tank room with 18 or so tanks and I's like to simplify processes and cut the manual labour aspect down. Any other suggestions?

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I use mine hooked up to a sink in my bathroom. I can turn the water off and it will still drain without wasting anything. However sometimes I turn the water on to make it move faster if I need more suction power for cleaning the bottom of the tank up


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Scotmando said:


> I love your inline pump idea. Any pics? Where do you get this pump & Model# is ?
> 
> I have a tank room with 18 or so tanks and I's like to simplify processes and cut the manual labour aspect down. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks, Scott


If you have multiple tanks, a python is a pain, as well as a poor choice. You need two hoses, one for fill (hands free) and one for drain, which could also be hands free. As well, larger diameter hoses will drain more quickly. The potential problem with an inline pump is something getting into it and jamming it. 
With a fish room, there are many ways to facilitate draining, and it is important to reduce the amount of work or it may not get done.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

BillD said:


> If you have multiple tanks, a python is a pain, as well as a poor choice. You need two hoses, one for fill (hands free) and one for drain, which could also be hands free. As well, larger diameter hoses will drain more quickly. The potential problem with an inline pump is something getting into it and jamming it.
> With a fish room, there are many ways to facilitate draining, and it is important to reduce the amount of work or it may not get done.


I have to deal with Mississauga water with lots of chlorine & chloramine. How do you fill and treat at same time?

I want to redo my fish-room as I'd like to expand it(go-ahead received from wife), build custom racks & automate the mundane tasks such as water-changes.

My tanks are mostly African cichlids and a few planted.

Thanks BillD for the help


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use one and with 21 tanks running it sure saves alot of time, as I change water in less than three hours. Wouldn't be without one.


----------

